# Allroad tires



## 05 Allroad Steve (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 2005 Allroad and will need new shoes soon. I'm looking for a good all around tire and will be in the snow about every weekend in the winter. Anyone have good suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tgvas (Jul 17, 2008)

I love my Toyo Proxes TPT's---225 55R17

Had major annoyances with the Stock pirellis, tried the Michs, very expensive and wore poorly and then the toyos,


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*ContiExtreme*

I also have a problem with cupping, I lowered 20mm 402 mod, and running Falkens, these need to be replaced end of year. I heard the Continental DW are decent tires and not to expensive, 
Any input would help
Jerry


----------

